# It doesn't speak to me



## MasterPolish

Hi! I am looking for a good translation of “It doesn't speak to me” into Czech. (Also: German “Das spricht mich nicht an”, French “Ça ne me parle pas”).

What it means is that sth is not compatible with one's feelings or thoughts, or that one cannot identify with sth, or that sth doesn't make any sense. For instance:
“The idea doesn't really speak to me.”
“Oh, I love this song, its lyrics really do speak to me.”

The closest what I could find was: *Neoslovuje mě to*. But is seems that oslovit/oslovovat means _to interest_.
Another suggestion from my teacher was: *Mě to nic neřika*. But to me it's more like španielska vesnice, isn't it? More towards English “It doesn't ring any bell”.

tl;dr: how to say “It doesn't speak to me” in Czech?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello MP, I (non-native) think you were right first time for the context you give: *neoslovuje mě to*. (This *could* be translated as "it doesn't interest me" because usually, if it doesn't speak or appeal to me, it doesn't interest me.) Oslovovat/oslovit also means to speak to, to address, to say hello to, of course.  

*Mně to nic neříká *means "it doesn't mean anything to me", "it doesn't make sense to me", "it doesn't ring a(ny) bell with me" but, as always, according to context.

_Festival mě *neoslovuje *_- the festival's not my thing, the festival doesn't do _it_ (or _anything_) for me, the festival doesn't float my boat, the festival's not my cup of tea, the festival leaves me cold, etc. 
_
Pro mě bohužel podprůměrný výrobek.Vůně mě *neoslovuje*, při holení  žiletka neklouže po kůži tak hladce, jak jsem čekala, pro žiletku je to  navíc utrpení_,.. (source: lushcz.cz) The perfume/scent/smell doesn't do it/anything for me, doesn't appeal to me, doesn't float my boat, I'm not keen on the perfume/scent/smell etc.
_
Takže mít takový projekt společně s lidmi, kteří mě *oslovují*, vytváří velmi silnou inspiraci pro život._ (source: avvika.musicforliberation.com)
... with my kind of people, ... with people I have an affinity for/with, ... with people I can get on with, etc.


----------



## MasterPolish

This exhaustive answer was exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## bibax

"To mě neoslovuje" sounds too formal.

A teenager would say *"tahle muzika mě nebere"* rather than *"tato hudba mě neoslovuje" *("this music doesn't speak to me").


----------



## MasterPolish

bibax said:


> "To mě neoslovuje" sounds too formal.
> 
> A teenager would say *"tahle muzika mě nebere"* rather than *"tato hudba mě neoslovuje" *("this music doesn't speak to me").



Thanks for your reply. This is interesting, as an anological construction in Polish would be rather bookish/archaic. Definitely worth remembering, thanks!


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> A teenager would say *"tahle muzika mě nebere"*





MasterPolish said:


> This is interesting, as an anological construction in Polish would be rather bookish/archaic.


A less forced way to express the unsympathies is *"já moc na tuhletu hudbu nejsem"* ("I am not too much into this music").


----------



## MasterPolish

Thanks! Will keep in mind


----------

